# Please help! Floyd Rose nightmare..



## depths of europa (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just bought my first Floyd Rose guitar. It came tuned to standard tuning, with regular gauge strings on it (9's I think). But I want to play in dropped C. So I bought Ernie Ball 'Not Even Slinky' strings (56-12) and I have been watching online tutorials on how to restring a Floyd Rose.

It seems like everything is going well until I try to tune the thing. I feel like I'm going to break it! Online instructions I've been reading say that you have to repeatedly tune up over and over, until it stays in tune. I keep tuning it up, and it keeps falling out of tune, but the bridge is rising up due to the tension and because of this the action keeps rising up as well. 

If I keep tuning up I feel like it will break or something, or even if it does stay in tune, the bridge wouldn't be where I want it to be. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Michael T (Jun 1, 2012)

Max, oh Max where are you ?!?! 

This cat can hook you up Sevenstring.org - View Profile: MaxOfMetal


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 1, 2012)

Add springs to pull the bridge back or screw the 2 screws in deeper. You have to fine tune and mess with both of those things a bit to get it right.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 2, 2012)

depths of europa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought my first Floyd Rose guitar. It came tuned to standard tuning, with regular gauge strings on it (9's I think). But I want to play in dropped C. So I bought Ernie Ball 'Not Even Slinky' strings (56-12) and I have been watching online tutorials on how to restring a Floyd Rose.
> 
> ...



There is a small window related to setting up a Floyd to float. Dropping that far requires thicker strings to compensate for the lower pitches. This in turn overpowers the springs and pulls the bridge down. Now you need more springs. Consider these 3 factors: Tuning, String and Springs. You've got to keep tuning it up which in turn pulls the bridge down so then you have to tighten up the springs.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 2, 2012)

Tighten the screws that are in the back of the guitar holding the springs. You have to go between the springs and the strings balancing. Dont tune up either too tight at once, blocking the bridge with some cards or cloth can really help find a rough balance point to start from.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 2, 2012)

block your trem with a small stack of pennies or something. tune the guitar, and play a bit to let the strings stretch. retune it. remove the block, this will temporarily cause it to go out of tune. adjust the springs until the bridge is level and it will be back in tune. 

if you can't tighten the springs any further you will either need extra springs and/or some heavy duty springs (Spring Upgrades : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades)


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 2, 2012)

I've owned 2 floyd guitars in my life. The first one was understandable. I didn't realize the pain in the ass it would be. The second was the only 7 string I could find in 1997. I couldn't be too picky. Needless to say both of these guitars have been sold and I now avoid floyd rose equipped guitars like the plague.


----------



## jc986 (Jun 2, 2012)

Like others have said, you most likely need one or two more springs due to the gauge of strings you are using. I had to add one for my Jackson RR1 when I changed the strings from 9-42 to what I use, 11-56 in Drop C. I am using 4 springs. If the bridge is pulling up, you'll need to tighten the springs a bit, retune, and repeat until the bridge is floating evenly.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 2, 2012)

Think about it like this. The strings have a certain amount of pull on them. Change tunings or string gauges, and the amount of pull, or "tension" changes. 

The tension of the springs must be adjusted so the bridge "floats" flat at the tuning/string choice you desire. The two ways to adjust the spring tension are adding/removing springs, and tighten/loosen the two screws on the claw. 

The first few times you do it, it is rough. After that it is extremely simple, it just takes a little time.


----------



## wlfers (Jun 2, 2012)

Sephael said:


> block your trem with a small stack of pennies or something. tune the guitar, and play a bit to let the strings stretch. retune it. remove the block, this will temporarily cause it to go out of tune. adjust the springs until the bridge is level and it will be back in tune.
> 
> if you can't tighten the springs any further you will either need extra springs and/or some heavy duty springs (Spring Upgrades : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades)



This is the secret, op be sure to do this.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah I think it's easiest to think of the way you'd think of balancing an old timey scale or teeter totter. If you put a lot of weight on one side you had to compensate for the other side. That's all it is. So if the strings are tighter you need to make the springs tighter, and same for going looser. Once you understand that Floyd's are a snap. Personally I think setting up a Floyd is one of the easier things to do on a guitar. It beats soldering in a new pickup or dressing frets or some other time consuming thing.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Jun 2, 2012)

spring tension needs to equal string tension!


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 3, 2012)

12-56 is quite big for Drop C. I think Beefy Slinky (11-54?) would be better.
My friend's Caparison holds Drop C fine with 3 springs. I think you just need to use a smaller gauge than 12s.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know what the difficulty is, changing strings on a floyd is easy it just takes time, patience and experience.

I've done it enough times I know what to expect and find it easy. Put aside enough time to do the job and don't rush it.

I can sympathise if it's early in your floyd ownership, but there are many tutorials to help.

1. Get strings
2. Put them on
3. Tune up vaguely near tuning with all strings roughly in tune to create distributed tension on the bridge - this is to check everything is clamped properly and to evenly distribute the tensio across the the bridge plate
4. If this is a new tuning (bridge trem anchors not adjusted for height, srpings not adjusted for tension) it may take some time.
5. Once all strings are vaguely in tune adjust spring claw on rear of guitar with LARGE phillips scredriver to avoid stripping the heads of the screws. It's possible larger screws would be better if there is extreme tension to avoid them puilling out of the wood.
6. Roughly balance trem to flat (bridge plate bottom side should be flat parrellel to body).
7. Tune up to correct tuning
8. balance trem to correct height
9. Stretch strings by gently pulling along it's length
10. Repeat Steps 6-9 until everything is stable
11. Set action height with trem anchors, loosening strings BEFORE adjusting to avoid stripping the anchors top exposed section (sign of noob ownership on 2nd hand guitars)
12. Final tune, play for a bit a retune after strings fully stretch
13. Intonate
14. Polish finish to remove hand marks from the setup work

Notes;
Use clothe to protect the finish from tools or hands.
Use the correct sized tools to avoid stripping or damaging the screws and allen sockets.
Use lubricrants to reduce friction on moving metal parts and prevent rust.
Use a quality tuner such as Peterson for best results. G-tune Download - Gtune_x.exe

http://www.jemsite.com/tech-setup-a-questions.html

It's no big deal, it's just time consuming. Intonation is really boring...Best of luck!

*Once you've setup a guitar for a particular type of string, write the brand and gauge on masking tape and stick the tape to the inside of the cavity cover, the date also. This is to make sure next setup is just a string change and not a full setup. Keep the same string guage and manufacturer until your a re ready for another big setup and string changes will be much much quicker after the big setup.


----------



## that short guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh how I remember this.... the first time you try to do anything with a floyd, the only thought going through your mind is f*** this s*** where's my hardtail. but stick in there bro the floyd (IMO) is well worth the hassle.

but think of it as a scale with three plates. string tuning, the bridge flushness, and spring tension. if tweak the tuning enough that you'll change the bridge position, tweak the srews on the back.... process repeat a billion times but when you lock it in, it's amazing.


----------



## spadz93 (Jun 3, 2012)

for tuning, try this once you mess with the springs and everything:

assuming 1 is your low string and 6 your highest, tune in this order:
1 (a little sharp)
6
5
2
4
3

it sounds a little fucked up, but i saw it on a youtube video, and it helped WONDERS for my floyd. keep repeating and youll get it tuned


----------



## Sephael (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously, there should be little-to-no repeatedly tuning and adjusting if you block the trem then tune, remove block and adjust the springs


----------



## depths of europa (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone. Everyone on this forum is so helpful. It's refreshing! Forums I've checked out in the past have been full of sarcastic negative people insulting each other.

I followed these instructions and it's perfectly in tune! 

Thanks again.


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 6, 2012)

dude, check out the Tremol-no or however it's spelled. These things are the greatest. Getting them put on my two Rico's shortly...bye bye to tuning problems and hello to fast drop tuning!!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 6, 2012)

wizbit81 said:


> dude, check out the Tremol-no or however it's spelled. These things are the greatest. Getting them put on my two Rico's shortly...bye bye to tuning problems and hello to fast drop tuning!!



That's not how to set up a Floyd though. Tremol-no's are cool, it helps me when I change strings. But Floyd's aren't that hard to figure out. If you're just going to leave it blocked why buy a guitar with a Floyd at all?


----------



## idunno (Jun 11, 2012)

I can set up a floyd just as fast as a TOM bridge. Its stupid easy. look up the fruda method. Its basically what I do.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just add a spring if you can't equalize the tension.


----------



## JerSim94 (Jun 14, 2012)

Get a tremel-NO and your problems will be solved.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------

